# My 1st MP



## niclycha (Mar 18, 2016)

Scented with Love Spell.


----------



## BattleGnome (Mar 18, 2016)

Gorgeous!


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 18, 2016)

Those turned out really nice!


----------



## Seawolfe (Mar 18, 2016)

Oh look how fun!!


----------



## niclycha (Mar 18, 2016)

Thanks I did another one last night

Goats milk and shave clear mp base 
Juniper Breeze FO from Candle Science


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice! Congratulations.


----------



## SuzieOz (Mar 18, 2016)

They are really lovely, well done.  I especially like the Love Spell one - that's one FO I'm interested to try.


----------



## niclycha (Mar 19, 2016)

Oh it smells EXACTLY like Victoria secret love spell. Thanks
I always smell the dupes at their "places" to try then before I order them. But candle science just had a big $1 for 1 Oz sale. I ordered 28 of them lol
Do we have a thread that list current sales for supplies. If not it would be a GREAT ONE to start


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Mar 21, 2016)

niclycha said:


> Do we have a thread that list current sales for supplies. If not it would be a GREAT ONE to start




We do have a section called Shopping Recommendations where people can post which suppliers are having what sales. Have a look around there and see if something stands out


----------



## niclycha (Mar 21, 2016)

Cool, yeah I ended up finding it last night. Thanks.


----------



## shimmersoap (May 24, 2016)

Beautiful! and this is your'e first time?


----------



## niclycha (May 31, 2016)

Yes it was. Thanks.


----------



## TDS (Jul 14, 2016)

Lovely soaps


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 14, 2016)

Congrats - I love M&P as much as CP/HP. I don't have to worry about accelerating FO's; colors are WYSWYG, and the creative options are endless.


----------

